# I'm Kicking Out All Uber Drivers Who Get Into My Car



## K Smith (Jan 15, 2015)

Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).

I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
I don't care if u make $1,000 in one night (you wish)
I don't care if you drive a Black car or Elite car (you're the biggest idiot not making money)
I don't care if you want to ride in the front seat (GET YOUR A$$ IN THE BACK!)


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Most if not all Uber drivers are blatant morons.. You become a certified dumb ass once you sign up .. The more you drive the dumber you'll become.. Helps maintain the certification.

Brb I have to finish reading this potato


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


Exactly and if you don't tip even a measly $1, you get 1*


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


Dude that is really hateful. Ok yes all true but still not nice to say.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight

One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!

LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight
> 
> One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!
> 
> LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


A few surges could get you close to $100 per hour


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight
> 
> One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!
> 
> LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


Who wants to talk about reality. Living in fantasy feels good and it's something you can at least brag about.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Hate to be the bearer of good news. I picked up an Uber driver not only did he show me a short cut to get to the stadium he also tipped me $5 on a $10 ride.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I hear people telling me about some of these drivers. Heard about one in like a 2005 impala that was falling apart saying he was making $700 a night on the weekends. Maybe so if you go to an area where nobody in there right mind would pickup people. But for being the guy had a pretty trashy car it sounds like he is a full of it. A $300 night here with some surge is a good night.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Hope you never need a ride dude, you definitely should get a taxi.

I have a great time with Lyft drivers - they always tip, they have stories to tell that we both "get", and I always make sure we have a way to contact each other again. 

Solidarity dude, it's how we roll here in friendly Indianapolis.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


I don't know why it's so hard for other drivers to admit they make minimal wage...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Hate to be the bearer of good news. I picked up an Uber driver not only did he show me a short cut to get to the stadium he also tipped me $5 on a $10 ride.


That was me.
You're welcome.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

another uber complainer. we complain about rates.. then passengers.. and now uber driver passengers. You mentionI don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)"... Umm if you picked me up near my house (Echo Park. Near Dodgers Stadium), I can guarantee you that I know where the traffic is.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> another uber complainer. we complain about rates.. then passengers.. and now uber driver passengers. You mentionI don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)"... Umm if you picked me up near my house (Echo Park. Near Dodgers Stadium), I can guarantee you that I know where the traffic is.


You evidently took the OP seriously. Lighten up, Francis. Some day one of these Uber drivers might save your life.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I don't know why it's so hard for other drivers to admit they make minimal wage...


National average is now at $7 to $9 per hour. Of course, it's lower in some markets.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm waiting for the driver thread that complains about the weather when its 70 degrees and sunny....


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Soco said:


> I'm waiting for the driver thread that complains about the weather when its 70 degrees and sunny....


Yeah, see, I'm much more a fan of 72 degrees.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Even after netting $1.80/mile and $.25/min + $2.65 (all after Uber's cut with XL), I still keep it real with the pax and tell them that I usually bring home $300/week as a weekend warrior. If I do some Saturday day driving and some weekday driving, it increases, but my record weekly profit is only $620. I also tell them about the laughable pay for X, and kinda use it as a guilt trip into them tipping (even if not me). 

It always amazes me when drivers talk about their amazing earnings, and then they find out I'm a driver too. I still tip just for good will.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I just tell the truth. I drive Uber as a means of community service cuz no one makes any money at it.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight
> 
> One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!
> 
> LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


I made close to $400 on halloween but I was in my car for at least 16 hours , probably closer to 18 . I only drove that much because it was the end of the month and my rent was due


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Most if not all Uber drivers are blatant morons.. You become a certified dumb ass once you sign up .. The more you drive the dumber you'll become.. Helps maintain the certification.
> 
> Brb I have to finish reading this potato


OMG that ME !!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> I made close to $400 on halloween but I was in my car for at least 16 hours , probably closer to 18 . I only drove that much because it was the end of the month and my rent was due


Ooooo, tough break. Sorry to hear that. Hope things start looking up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride.
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


Please post a photograph of your car so that when I am in Cincinnati, if I must summon Uber and it sends you, I can cancel before you get too far.

I am very good at driving. I have been out here for years and know what I am doing. If, however, I am in Cincinnati, I would not presume to tell you how to do it, as I do not know too much about Cincinnati. I do, however, know Washington and I have no qualms about telling an UberX driver how to go somewhere. This is America. I am paying.

See above.

As I have heard so many stories from cab drivers, and, as I have seen TNC drivers fall into the same patterns, I *ain't* about to tell you any of those stories. In fact, anyone who has been out on the street for even a short amount of time learns not to tell strangers how much money you are earning.

I drive a cab and UberX; both. There is more money in the cab, so I drive UberX only a little more than enough to stay in the game.

As long as the back is not filthy, that is where I do ride; force of habit, I guess. If the back is filthy, and the front *ain't*, then I want to ride where it is clean. I prefer to put my customers in the back, be it the cab or UberX.. Still, there are some, such as elderly, people with game legs, people on crutches and similar who have a hard time getting into the back and find it easier to sit in the front. I cut them a break. Then, there are people who have stuff with them that might take up the trunk and the back seat, with the result that the only place left for them is the front seat. I make the accommodations, as well.



DieselkW said:


> Hope you never need a ride dude, you definitely should get a taxi.


He could get an Uber Taxi, here.



Soco said:


> I'm waiting for the driver thread that complains about the weather when its 70 degrees and sunny....


Considering that I prefer it about forty-eight degrees Farenheit and cloudy/grey, I might complain.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Soco said:


> I'm waiting for the driver thread that complains about the weather when its 70 degrees and sunny....


I prefer 40 degrees and rain. Surges


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons*


I can tell you are, but this has to be one of the stupidest threads I've ever seen.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


The door ALWAYS swings both ways.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> The door ALWAYS swings both ways.


Except banks


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Except banks


2007-2008 Financial crisis.....caused by banks.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> 2007-2008 Financial crisis.....caused by banks.


And not one banker or banking entity was ever held to atone...


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry but if the request comes up with a star rating to 2 decimal places I am going to let it go through to the keeper ( a cricketing term. you yanks might let it go through to the catcher or whatever it is in baseball ). You will get someone else , not me , to drive you.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> Sorry but if the request comes up with a star rating to 2 decimal places I am going to let it go through to the keeper ( a cricketing term. you yanks might let it go through to the catcher or whatever it is in baseball ). You will get someone else , not me , to drive you.


Strike one!


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

cool. Have 2 strikes to go


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> cool. Have 2 strikes to go


But don't get caught in a sticky wicket!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You evidently took the OP seriously. Lighten up, Francis. Some day one of these Uber drivers might save your life.


Oh. I didn't know the OP post was a joke. Looked serious to me. ooook


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But don't get caught in a sticky wicket!


Are you an expat Aussie or pommy? How do you know about a sticky wicket? Does not happen ,usually, these days with covers for wickets when it is raining.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> 2007-2008 Financial crisis.....caused by banks.


And Like Bank, Uber is too big to fail!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberLou said:


> And Like Bank, Uber is too big to fail!


I read an article that they're not paying taxes because they're "losing money". So its not like they're contributing uncle sam anyways. I long for the day when that CEO is pushed out by his investors.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> I am going to let it go through to the keeper ( a cricketing term. you yanks might let it go through to the catcher or whatever it is in baseball ).


The wicket keeper is, in fact, equivalent to the catcher. The bowler is equivalent to the pitcher. The batsman is equivalent to the batter, While cricket fielders do not have names for their positions, the fielders in baseball do. That is not such a surprise, as baseball has four bases, not two and you can score a run only if you reach the last base (home). There are other differences, as well.

When Montreal had a team, you could listen to baseball on the radio or watch it on television in French. The broadcasters spoke in francaise metropolitaine, but, in the fine French Canadian tradition, the terms were literal translations of the English. In true francaise metropolitaine, you simply use the English word.



kevin o'keefe said:


> cool. Have 2 strikes to go


Allright, so you do understand something about baseball...................



afrojoe824 said:


> I long for the day when that CEO is pushed out by his investors.


The current CEO will not be pushed out by his investors. Once this thing is blown up to its maximum, everyone cashes out, walks away, the balloon bursts, the new people are left standing there in their underwear.

There are lawsuits, the sellers pay back a little bit to the buyers, the lawyers for the buyers get most of that, which leaves the buyers little more than enough to purchase a new pair of socks, so they are still standing there in their underwear.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> Are you an expat Aussie or pommy? How do you know about a sticky wicket? Does not happen ,usually, these days with covers for wickets when it is raining.


I went to school at Oxford.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The wicket keeper is, in fact, equivalent to the catcher. The bowler is equivalent to the pitcher. The batsman is equivalent to the batter, While cricket fielders do not have names for their positions, the fielders in baseball do. That is not such a surprise, as baseball has four bases, not two and you can score a run only if you reach the last base (home). There are other differences, as well.
> 
> When Montreal had a team, you could listen to baseball on the radio or watch it on television in French. The broadcasters spoke in francaise metropolitaine, but, in the fine French Canadian tradition, the terms were literal translations of the English. In true francaise metropolitaine, you simply use the English word.
> 
> ...


Cricket does have names for their fielding positions i.e: silly point, mid on, mid off , cover , square leg , fine leg , mid wicket , deep mid wicket, 3rd man etc. You sound as if you might be Canadian? No wonder you guys cannot play cricket with having to deal with the French & American influences in regards to sports . There is a statement made by who is regarded as the best cricketer of all time , Donald Bradman, when the Australian team visited the USA on their way back from England. They faced some baseball pitches there & his quote is " these guys are easy to hit as they throw the ball on the full too you"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the edge-uh-mah-kayshinn. I did not know about the position names.

I am not Canadian. I did live in Montreal for three years, but I am not Canadian. 

Keep in mind that the cricket bat is a bit different from the baseball bat. The bowler must bounce the ball before it reaches the batsman. If a pitcher does that, it is an automatic "ball". A "ball" is roughly equivalent to a "no-ball" in cricket, except that if the pitcher throws four of them to a batter in a given at-bat, the batter gets a free base. It is called a "walk". It does not count as an at-bat for the purpose of compiling statistics such as batting averages, but it will count for others, such as on-base per-centages.

I would expect that a hardball thrown at 152 KpH would break or at least crack/chip a cricket bat.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Thanks for the edge-uh-mah-kayshinn. I did not know about the position names.
> 
> I am not Canadian. I did live in Montreal for three years, but I am not Canadian.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that a Max Scherzer 98MPH fastball would turn a cricket bat to kindling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm pretty sure that a Max Scherzer 98MPH fastball would turn a cricket bat to kindling.


152 KpH is about 90 MPH. As Australia is metric, I used metric for the benefit of the gentleman who made the remark about US of A baseball pitchers.

I have seen Scherzer pitch, as he was with the Nationals this season. I am not a Nationals fan, mind you, but they are here, I can ride my bicycle to the games, I like the game, so I go to see them. I go home almost every summer, so I can get to Fenway, then. In addition, I do make at least one trek to Baltimore every year to see the Red Sox there. This is not that big a deal to me, as I had similar when I lived in California. I was too young to drive, so I had to take the Southern Pacific from San Jose to San Francisco and take the Muni busses to Candlestick. Oakland was a little harder, but after the As came in 1968, I would make one trek to Oakland per year to see the Red Sox. That involved taking the SP to San Francisco, a bus from the SP station there (it was at Third and Townsend, back then) to the Sixteenth Street Station in Oakland then three more busses to the Coliseum. It was quite the undertaking, but if I wanted to see the Red Sox, that is what I had to do. My parents wished, at the time, that I put as much into my schoolwork as I did into the Red Sox.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 152 KpH is about 90 MPH. As Australia is metric, I used metric for the benefit of the gentleman who made the remark about US of A baseball pitchers.
> 
> I have seen Scherzer pitch, as he was with the Nationals this season. I am not a Nationals fan, mind you, but they are here, I can ride my bicycle to the games, I like the game, so I go to see them. I go home almost every summer, so I can get to Fenway, then. In addition, I do make at least one trek to Baltimore every year to see the Red Sox there. This is not that big a deal to me, as I had similar when I lived in California. I was too young to drive, so I had to take the Southern Pacific from San Jose to San Francisco and take the Muni busses to Candlestick. Oakland was a little harder, but after the As came in 1968, I would make one trek to Oakland per year to see the Red Sox. That involved taking the SP to San Francisco, a bus from the SP station there (it was at Third and Townsend, back then) to the Sixteenth Street Station in Oakland then three more busses to the Coliseum. It was quite the undertaking, but if I wanted to see the Red Sox, that is what I had to do. My parents wished, at the time, that I put as much into my schoolwork as I did into the Red Sox.


Sounds like you and I need to spend time together at the ballpark. Both my boys are varsity high school players, so my life pretty much revolves around baseball. My younger son has a tourney this weekend, so I'll be spending the weekend in the sun, drinking iced tea, watching my favorite game, and hoping that my most unfavorite people are at home suffering from crippling diarrhea.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That was me.
> You're welcome.


Were you in Minneapolis?


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I never tell another UBER driver I drive w/UBER as I never have enough Prozac to share! I always tip well though!


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

The bitterness on this forums is just golden. And the turns it takes from time to time is just hilarious. Someone needs to make a sitcom, or at least an episode, based on this premise already. I'd like to see a protagonist who endures a slow build up of anger and frustration until he finally loses it over the smallest of transgressions like someone dropping their pin in the wrong place. Or not even a transgression, but someone saying hello or something. lol.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Were you in Minneapolis?


Lived there for many years.
Grew up in North Dakota.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> The bitterness on this forums is just golden. And the turns it takes from time to time is just hilarious. Someone needs to make a sitcom, or at least an episode, based on this premise already. I'd like to see a protagonist who endures a slow build up of anger and frustration until he finally loses it over the smallest of transgressions like someone dropping their pin in the wrong place. Or not even a transgression, but someone saying hello or something. lol.


Actually, it's not so much bitterness as it is voices of experience. Like you, I first thought it was bitterness, but it's really not. It's just individuals voicing their experience and sharing the benefit of their experience with others. Nothing more. The newbs can learn soooo much and avoid sooo many pitfalls by paying heed to the voices here and not inventing the wheel all over.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Actually, it's not so much bitterness as it is voices of experience. Like you, I first thought it was bitterness, but it's really not. It's just individuals voicing their experience and sharing the benefit of their experience with others. Nothing more. The newbs can learn soooo much and avoid sooo many pitfalls by paying heed to the voices here and not inventing the wheel all over.


I know and I appreciate the experience. As I do the humor coming out of the frustration, which, IMO, has crossed over to bitterness in some cases. And there's nothing wrong with that. The situation calls for it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If they claim to be a driver then tell you unbelievable wages...they are NOT a driver. But in keeping with the tone, I just checked my rider rating by summoning myself...I'm only a 4.8. What MFers failed to give me a 5 when I don't make them listen to annoying bs stories and always tip? Yeah, I guess drivers are douschebags.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Steve B. said:


> I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight
> 
> One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!
> 
> LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


Ask her to show you the pay statement.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberLou said:


> And Like Bank, Uber is too big to fail!


It will fail eeventually when self driving cars become the norm.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> I never tell another UBER driver I drive w/UBER


 [emphasis mine]

I guess that you never have told me that, as, if I have picked you up, I do not know it. You must know who I am, though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Sounds like you and I need to spend time together at the ballpark.
> 
> drinking iced tea, watching my favorite game,
> 
> hoping that my most unfavorite people are at home suffering from crippling diarrhea.


I like Fenway best of all, always have and always will. Nationals Park is not too bad, but I like RFK better. Camden Yards is allright, but I liked Memorial Stadium better. The funny thing about Camden Yards is that if all that they have left is upped deck or the bleachers, you take the bleachers. Many of the upper deck seats at Nationals Park are not too bad. In fact, there are a couple of sections along either base line from which you can call balls and strikes yourself. I need my glasses when I go to the park, though. I have not been to the new Yankee Stadium or the new park in San Francisco, either. I am going to be in Atlanta late next spring. I have a cousin there who is a major Braves fan.

Oh, and the park in Philadelphia is not too bad. It was funny, the Nationals; first year, I could not get a ticket for the first two home stands, but I did manage to get a pretty good ticket in Philadelphia for their second game. They opened their first year on the road in Philadelphia.

Ah, yes, it is my favourite game, as well. When I lived in Montreal, the Expos were still there. They played in Jarry Park. Jarry Park was allright for them. The Olympic Stadium was far too large for them. Now the Expos are the Nationals. I missed the game when I lived in Europe. Over there it is soccer. They like basketball in Italy, but I am not a major basketball fan.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


calm down. you're not that important.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I've had some pretty lousy riders who told me they were or are Uber drivers. The ones who should know better about things like inaccurate map pins, net earnings, hourly income, and tips...

Not ashamed about giving some of them 1* because they should behave better than a normal pax, and tend to behave worse...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> National average is now at $7 to $9 per hour. Of course, it's lower in some markets.


There is no accurate average because there is no accurate formula to portray the wide spectrum of expenses, saturation, rates, and vehicles. The $7-$9 is a farse.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight
> 
> One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!
> 
> LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


I hate to tell you this but there are actually intelligent people who know Uber and surges that only play the biggest hand. I pick up people who Uber only for the big payday and they are far better at seeing that than the Uber driver who thinks this is a job.

If you didn't need an income and only studied your area for a huge payday, you can get it. I know 75% of the time when there will be a surge. Others who only want to feast on the best could do way better than I do.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

When you pick up another driver you see his/her full rating i.e. 4.91 when you pick up a rider is just 4.9. If you see three then flee!


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Once again... Columbia SC is a 99% based college kids market inside of four square miles.... a surge hits and they just wait it out or the uber bandits we have take them and our rides from us

I have been driving a while and compiled every day and time and events and happenings and I know my shi* very well sir!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


That's too bad cause I always rate 5 stars and tip 50% of the fare. You sir are a ******nozzle


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


I can't believe any Uber driver would try to sit in the front


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> I can't believe any Uber driver would try to sit in the front


Why is that?


----------



## yokko (Sep 17, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight
> 
> One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!
> 
> LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


They are not uber drivers. They are uber recruiters.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Why would they be trying to recruit people who are already driving? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Most riders let pax sit wherever they want.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> There is no accurate average because there is no accurate formula to portray the wide spectrum of expenses, saturation, rates, and vehicles. The $7-$9 is a farse.


If only, right? Sadly, that's a fact. Like you, I wish it wasn't.

FYI - You meant farce, not farse.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> I know and I appreciate the experience. As I do the humor coming out of the frustration, which, IMO, has crossed over to bitterness in some cases. And there's nothing wrong with that. The situation calls for it.


If I ever find myself getting bitter, I'll know it's time to hang up the keys.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Facts require sources, I can (and have) show my figures which give me over $20/hour after taxes and expenses. Those are facts, but I have no facts from anyone claiming to earn $7-9, unless they were improperly accounting expenses or consistently make poor choices regarding vehicles and locations.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I am SOOOOOOOO tired of the BS stories of a driver getting in and telling me how he or she "averages" $720 on a saturday night..... $720 is $30 an hour for a FULL 24 hours straight
> 
> One girl got in and told me she made OVER $900 alone just working halloween night!!!!! For sake of argument, lets say night is 6pm to 3am.... THAT would be an average all night long of $100 an hour non stop!!!!!
> 
> LIES I tell you.... PURE BS LIES!!!


Halloween I worked 9 hours and got $668 minus $40 gas which ends up being $628 / 9 = $69.77 per hour for me on Halloween. So her $900 isn't impossible if she caught a couple long rides at 3.5x surge.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Bad attitude. I always tip well when taking an Uber / Lyft. Every driver I have given ride to was great. Is it you?


----------



## PZUber (Jun 17, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


You are a MORON.. not other drivers...


----------



## Driveforthehe!!ofit (Nov 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I hate to tell you this but there are actually intelligent people who know Uber and surges that only play the biggest hand. I pick up people who Uber only for the big payday and they are far better at seeing that than the Uber driver who thinks this is a job.
> 
> If you didn't need an income and only studied your area for a huge payday, you can get it. I know 75% of the time when there will be a surge. Others who only want to feast on the best could do way better than I do.
> 
> It's not rocket science.


OMG this. I literally posted the same words "this is not rocket science" on my city's page because I was so flabbergasted to see drivers in my town clearly fail to understand how the surge pricing works, or why surge would come back faster if they simply went offline for a few extra minutes.

My first day with Uber I started scouting my entire metro area's average surge times and areas. Now, even with taking into account gas, depreciation, and a higher average cost of car washes and oil changes than I will likely need, I'm still pulling in an average of $150/week driving only 6-8 hours, usually no more than two hours per day. With minimal changes to or disruptions of my day job or personal life, I'm able to cover my car payment and my insurance.

Actually, I'm glad more drivers don't understand this. Means I'm able to make more, doing less.


----------



## Woolf (Oct 11, 2015)

This Saturday night I had a group of people in my car at the end of the night (probably close to 3 AM). At one point a very drunk passenger in the back seat decided he needed to get out of the car, despite the fact I was traveling 65 MPH down a freeway. I was very thankful the other passenger, a fellow Uber driver, next to him was able to grab him and get the door shut before his friend fell out. I almost never receive tips for Uber trips (probably less than 1% of the rides tip). But this fellow Uber driver gave me a $9 tip for this $20 fare.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Other Uber drivers are complete and utter *morons* who get into another driver's car for a ride. If you tell me you're a driver before I start the trip, you're getting kicked out. If I find out later, you're definitely getting a 1 star and I'm sending Uber support the five things you did that is short of getting the cops called (whether it is true or not).
> 
> I don't want to hear how good you think you are at driving (you're not)
> I don't want you to tell me where the traffic is (you don't)
> ...


Dude, I respect this for certain instances, but it's incredibly bias to assume that of a fellow driver. How do you know he wasn't gonna tip you well and wish your night all the best? I'd report you for kicking someone out for no reason. If you're this vengeful about driving a client, you shouldn't drive at all. Im sure you're speaking on bad experiences.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Woolf said:


> This Saturday night I had a group of people in my car at the end of the night (probably close to 3 AM). At one point a very drunk passenger in the back seat decided he needed to get out of the car, despite the fact I was traveling 65 MPH down a freeway. I was very thankful the other passenger, a fellow Uber driver, next to him was able to grab him and get the door shut before his friend fell out. I almost never receive tips for Uber trips (probably less than 1% of the rides tip). But this fellow Uber driver gave me a $9 tip for this $20 fare.


I had that a couple weeks ago with a young lady ordering a ride and sitting in front and her drunk boyfriend (I think boyfriend) sitting behind her. He was aggressively playing with things in the back and then moved on to the door handle. He never got it open but set off the door alarm. Pulled over and got serious with him, threatened to make him walk (we were near end of trip anyways) if he didn't close it. She closed it, we started driving and he pulled the lever again. Told him to get out, he just sat staring at me, girl got him out. I offered to drop her off while he walked but she just apologized and stayed with him (actually yelling at him as I drove off LOL).


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I am distressed by all this negative vibe hist.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Soco said:


> I'm waiting for the driver thread that complains about the weather when its 70 degrees and sunny....


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Ummmmmm... its PRETTY DAM IMPOSSIBLE to happen in the Columbia SC market we work in.... I worked that entire night, I am telling you two things...

1. NO surges happened like that while I was working

2. Plainly said, she is a LIAR


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Soco said:


> I'm waiting for the driver thread that complains about the weather when its 70 degrees and sunny....


70 is too warm. My car's A/C performs at optimum energy efficiency at about 64 degrees.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> The door ALWAYS swings both ways.


GO CRUE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberLou said:


> When you pick up another driver you see his/her full rating i.e. 4.91 when you pick up a rider is just 4.9. If you see three then flee!


correct, if you see 2 digits past the period, they are a driver
but thats ONLY if they are signed up using their driver email
unlike me,who couldnt even register for the uber rider app, until i used a different email and google number,so im an undercover driver when I order uber rides


----------

